# Help With Clarion Head Unit NX509



## sledneck211 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a 2009 Clarion NX509 and am having problems with it. I cant seem to get clarion on the phone to talk to them. I had it installed and was working fine. it is in a chevy so the stereo stays on when the key is turned off until the dorr is opened or a time limit is reached. i was listening to the stereo with the key in the off position until it turned itself off and when i turned the key back on the unit turned on but wont work other than the staic in the back round from the tuner and says clarion on the display. no buttons will work or it wont go from the screen. i have tried the reset button many times and nothing seems to fix it. If anyone has knowledge about this unit please send me a message.

Thanks
Keith


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

pull the fuse and do a hard boot on the jvc unit, should work after that.


----------

